# 'New Posts' are OLD!



## ColinJ (26 Jan 2017)

I access the forum via 'New Posts'.

I am currently multitasking and returned to the forum to see what had happened while I was doing other things. New Posts suggested that nobody else had posted in the past 33 minutes, which clearly is not true!


----------



## ColinJ (26 Jan 2017)

I just checked again. I was shown one post that had just been made and the last one before that was about 20 minutes earlier despite there having been posts since then in threads and sub-forums that I have not blocked.


----------



## HLaB (26 Jan 2017)

My dad put some of these new posts in his garden, they actually came from a tree that was 15 years old  I'll get my coat


----------



## Shaun (27 Jan 2017)

I've reindexed the search in the database. If this is still happening, can you please post a screenshot so I can see what order the threads / posts are in - thanks.


----------



## jefmcg (27 Jan 2017)

I've noticed that. I clicked on the links, and found some posts I hadn't read above some I had read.

I assumed it was new users whose posts were awaiting moderation.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Jan 2017)

I am seeing some recent posts now but I'm not sure if I am seeing all of what is happening. There doesn't seem to have been MUCH activity (on threads/forums not blocked by me), but maybe CC is a bit quiet at this time on a Friday? (That was taken at 13:35.)


----------



## Shaun (27 Jan 2017)

To compare, could you please do me a *New Posts* screenshot and then quickly click the *Recent Posts* link over on the top right and screenshot that for me too.

Thanks,
Shaun


----------



## ColinJ (27 Jan 2017)

*New Posts





Recent Posts




*
Unless I am being completely stupid (which _IS_ possible! ) there seems to be SOMETHING going on. For example - the 'female road bike' and 'blogs' threads appear in New Posts but NOT in Recent Posts.


----------



## Shaun (27 Jan 2017)

This was a permissions issue with a search-related add-on I installed a few days ago. Should be fixed and working as expected now.


----------



## Grant Fondo (27 Jan 2017)

Shaun said:


> This was a permissions issue with a search-related add-on I installed a few days ago. Should be fixed and working as expected now.


Shaun have you got an add-on that predicts Saturdays Lotto results tonight?


----------

